# (TX)HRCH Drake's Rolling Thunder MH QA2 (LR)



## justdrake (May 7, 2009)

Drake is a 5-year-old, Labrador Retriever, yellow male with a wonderful personality and love for the game. He has competed in hunt tests, derbies (1st Place and JAM), qualifiers (1st, 2nd, 3rd. JAM & Res. JAM), the Master Nationals and the Super Retriever Series. He can do it all!

Drake has produced 2 litters of puppies in the last 2 years, with another due any day now. Out of 20 puppies (all under the age of 2) they have collectively earned 13 titles both AKC and UKC. Some of them running their first UKC hunt test at 3 1/2 months old as well as two of them running senior and seasoned this spring.

His pedigree can be found on: Hunting Lab Pedigree

OFFA: Hips OFA43G (Good)
OFFA: Elbows: OFEL43 (Normal)
EYES: CERF- Clear 
EIC-Clear
CNM-Clear

Stud Fee $750
Contact: Justin Drake: 281-793-2413
[email protected]


----------

